# guppies staying at top of tank....



## thriftygranny

So my fancy guppies (who were the original inhabitants of the tank) seem to be very stressed out by my new fish additions. I just introduced a blue ram and 2 (quarter sized) angelfish. I kept the lights off for 6 hours but the next day they were still hugging the top of the water. Did a 20% water change - not because there was a problem, but because it was Saturday and I do them each Saturday a.m. But that didn't make a difference. 

So... How long should it take for them to calm down? Will they be affected by this? 

BTW they are feeding but return to the top when done.


----------



## clep.berry

If there are enough hiding places for the rams, they should settle down and be less aggressive toward the guppies according to this:
German Blue Ram
cb


----------



## susankat

What size of tank? Are they gulping air at the top? If so its because they are lacking enough oxygen in the tank. Guppies will normally stay near the top but not gulping. Try doing larger water change and adding a couple of airstones to the tank.


----------



## thriftygranny

clep.berry said:


> If there are enough hiding places for the rams, they should settle down and be less aggressive toward the guppies according to this:
> German Blue Ram
> cb



Actually neither the ram (only 1) nor the angels are bothering them. And yes lots of hiding places for the ram. 

I was more worried that the guppies would be harmed by being so stressed. They were such happy fish before and swam all over the tank and especially enjoyed swimming in the currents from the power heads.


----------



## majerah1

They may feel threatened. How big is the tank?


----------



## thriftygranny

susankat said:


> What size of tank? Are they gulping air at the top? If so its because they are lacking enough oxygen in the tank. Guppies will normally stay near the top but not gulping. Try doing larger water change and adding a couple of airstones to the tank.


They are not gulping for air, more like nervous shimmys They are bunched up in a close group. 

It is a 46 gal bowfront. Was told airstones not good for the plants and that I should have enough oxygen since I have 2 power heads pointed at top of water. Not doubting you but with live plants is it ok to have airstones?


I change out about 25% of water once per week. I don't have time to do more often so should I be doing a greater percent?

any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## thriftygranny

majerah1 said:


> They may feel threatened. How big is the tank?


It is a 46 gal bowfront. Total fish count is:
3 dwarf coral platys
6 adult guppies
3 guppy fry
1 blue ram
5 neon tetra
2 small angels
3 assassin snails

Would turning off the tank lights again help?


----------



## susankat

Are you running co2 on the tank, if not airstones won't hurt the plants, but with powerheads you shouldn't have the problem of low o2.

They could be stressed with the additions of new tank mates. But keep an eye on the angels, I had guppies with angels for awhile then they started eating them.

It wouldn't hurt to do larger water changes, but base your water changes on your nitrate build up. Ex. if your nitrates are 50 and you want to bring them down to 25 it would require a 50% water change.


----------



## thriftygranny

susankat said:


> Are you running co2 on the tank, if not airstones won't hurt the plants, but with powerheads you shouldn't have the problem of low o2.
> 
> They could be stressed with the additions of new tank mates. But keep an eye on the angels, I had guppies with angels for awhile then they started eating them.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to do larger water changes, but base your water changes on your nitrate build up. Ex. if your nitrates are 50 and you want to bring them down to 25 it would require a 50% water change.


Thanks Susan! I got the guppies as my starter fish so am not especially attached to them. I'm new to angels so not sure how quickly they grow. I'll keep a eye on them in case they start to show too much interest.

My water stats are:
Amonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 40
After water change nitrates go down to aprox 20 - 25 (depends on how you interprete the color chart on the test kit)

They are probably just being "scaredy cats" LOL


----------

